# HTC desire 2.2?



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry if this is a repost but I haven't found the answer with a search.

I have just got my HTC desire and I remember somewhere an update to 2.2 being better?

How do I do this??
Thanks


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Rtfm.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

not sure what above meant sorry if repeating it.

2.2 is available to all unrooted branded handsets already. However if you have abranded one (start up logo) then you have to wait until OTA update comes out which most companies seem to be dragging their heels over.

if you cant wait you could flash your phone but will void the warranty


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Rtfm.


Helpful.

Menu - Settings - system software updates

Which network are you on? No updates for me on Orange...yet.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

lol, that because Orange are busy taking bits off the update and filling the rest with their own crap useless stuff


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

i got the htc the other week and took it back and got the iphone4. didnt like the htc one bit and the batt is pants on it


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

lol, and the iphone 4 is much better? there all the same whether it eb samsung iphone or android. It also needs to be set up properly as default settings let alot of applications run in the background. I can get 2-3 days from mine no probs


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Normal use mine lasts about 3 days.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I was initially a bit nervous that I did not like it but after a couple of hours I am sold! Much better than itunes tied apple products!!!

RTFM? (WTF?) I am sure it explains in detail about FUTURE upgrades. Why bother replying?


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

What are you turning off to get the battery to last that long?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I dont allow any background updating. Other than that its default settings, on Froyo of course which made it last at least 12 hours longer.


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

technics100 said:


> What are you turning off to get the battery to last that long?


I get 2-3 days out of mine

go to the phone keypad and type *#*#4636#*#* and its give you a service menu, find battery and partial wake useage and see what is keeping the phone awake might help you

change weather,any twitter, facebook or other apps that update every 30mins to a few hours and make sure you dont have any apps open that keep the phone awake.

black wallpapers help, reduce the screen brightness a little, and let it go flat and do a full charge helps.

dont have live wallpapers as they kill the battery. its about tweaking the setting a little. and the more widgets that sync to offen the more the phone is doing.

these might help

http://androidforums.com/htc-desire/57454-desire-battery-consumption.html

http://androidforums.com/htc-desire/175352-battery-sucks.html

http://androidforums.com/htc-desire/125084-desire-faq.html

see how that goes


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone else had another post 2.2 update?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Check out the Android forums, there are loads of them.

Mine has 2.2 and seems faster and the camcorder is now 720p.

There is also an ap for using it with I tunes now I believe.

I think Orange are releasing 2,2 next month once they have tested it.

Now RTFM means Read the fookin manual if no body knew.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I have already had 2.2 for a few weeks, I got another update today.

I am now on sofware version 2.10.405.2. Kernel is 2.6.32.15


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

The latest has an OS patch, Mutli inbox gmail support, and improved rus keyboard layout.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

robj20 said:


> The latest has an OS patch, Mutli inbox gmail support, and improved rus keyboard layout.


Thats what I read and I tried adding a second Gmail account, went through all the steps, said it was complete but no sign of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

No 2.2 on O2yet either, but no complaints so far for battery life, no different than my ipohne was tbh


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

O2 have not said when they will relaease 2.2. Very annoying!!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

t mobile announced on twitter there next so should be soon, hurrah!


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

I've just installed the upgrade; dunno if it's 'cos I had to free up some phone memory (it needs 25Mb, I've now got 29Mb), but the phone is now markedly quicker, no question.


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Tmobile is supposed to have Froyo update today.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Still waiting for Orange, whats the best way to root it?


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just checked and update is out.


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Just adding my 2ps worth....

I was in 2 minds about getting the desire or iphone 4. So glad i went for the iphone. I know i'm tied to itunes but once you get used to it and accept it, its not so bad. In fact, i kinda like it now....

p.s. whats with the desire z? do you keys really need a keyboard?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

lol, 2.2 updates should be out for most of the service providers now. makes a massive difference full flash etc more faster - only prob with my t mobile up date is (and anyone else on t mobile) 2 apps have for some reason german software, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Just done update on O2 if anyones not done theres yet


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Mines not showing the update on Orange, have they released it?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Have to say have only experienced 2.2 as just got my desire but its awesome with a capital F


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Pandy said:


> Mines not showing the update on Orange, have they released it?


its out but if its like t mobile basically they are rolling it out over a two week period so just depends on your location


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

seems mine is downloading as I type! Cannot imagine what benefits it might bring?


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Adnoh said:


> Just adding my 2ps worth....
> 
> I was in 2 minds about getting the desire or iphone 4. So glad i went for the iphone. I know i'm tied to itunes but once you get used to it and accept it, its not so bad. In fact, i kinda like it now....


Glad to hear it, thanks for your useful contributiuon. I won't take the bait, they both have strengths and weaknesses.


Adnoh said:


> p.s. whats with the desire z? do you keys really need a keyboard?


So you can type and fill out forms without losing most of the screen.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Still not got it here :wall:


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Pandy said:


> Still not got it here :wall:


Keep trying it will be with you soon.:thumb:


----------



## martind511 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just kicked off the download on my Orange HTC Desire. I am curious to see what benefits the update brings.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

richardi734 said:


> Keep trying it will be with you soon.:thumb:


I am, every god damn hour :lol:


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Being able to move apps to the SD card is the best one.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Pandy said:


> I am, every god damn hour :lol:


You want it bad.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

How do you move apps to the SD?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Raife said:


> How do you move apps to the SD?


From the homescreen select menu, then applications then open each application and press the move to SD button.

Not all apps can be moved yet.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

jamest said:


> From the homescreen select menu, then applications then open each application and press the move to SD button.
> 
> Not all apps can be moved yet.


Sorry, I am being really thick. Does the home screen mean the one with the clock on?

When I press menu I get "all apps" but this just takes me to the apps screen.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Press home button. Press menu button then settings then applications then manage applications pick one and move if you can to SD card.


----------



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

There s an app called sdmove that will do it for you


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just moved all the ones I could manually last night. Hopefully more will be able to move over when updates are available.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Iv not needed to move any still got plenty of space, dont install pointless apps.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

The low disk space warning comes on too early. I don't have many apps installed and it was full, copilot takes up the most.


----------



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

robj20 said:


> Iv not needed to move any still got plenty of space, dont install pointless apps.


It's quite handy app as you don't have have to manually go through each app to see which ones will transfer to card. Advanced task killer is a pointless app.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

cloudnine said:


> Advanced task killer is a pointless app.


 Lol I got that one, perhaps I have got too many. I use it to kill running apps.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

richardi734 said:


> Lol I got that one, perhaps I have got too many. I use it to kill running apps.


It's not pointless. It just provides a shortcut rather than going through to the menu > settings > applications > running applications. I don't use it anymore though as I removed it when Android 2.2 wouldn't install due to lack of space.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the advantage of moving my apps to the sd card?

I tend to have less than 10 apps (downloaded) on the phone, I use task killer often and have up to 200 megs ram free after using task killer


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Save space if you need it and the SD card can be moved between phones.


----------



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

You shouldn't need a task killer with an android phone... only useful if you have a bad app which won't stop or keeps sapping your battery. 

When you leave an application, that application is allowed to keep its process running in the background (true multitasking) allowing it to carry on doing whatever work it needs to do. For example continue to download the rest of a webpage or playing music. However, just because an application leaves processes "running" in the background, does not mean they are actually doing anything at all. They are being kept in memory just in case you are going to use them again soon. Many people cite this as a battery drain, nothing could be further from the truth however. Storing a footprint of an application in memory uses exactly the same amount of battery as it would if that section of memory is free. If you continue to open applications, then more of your memory will be used.

Eventually there will be no memory left, time to use a task killer? No! Android is smart enough to recognise when it is running low on available memory, and will start to close those apps that it deems are low priority. The way it determines priority means that those apps you have used least, and are not core to the phone will be closed down first. This does not include apps that are currently in the foreground, or as mentioned core apps such as the clock alarm. When android does close apps itself to free up memory, it does this in a very clever way in that the next time a closed app is reopened, it will restore it as if it had never been closed in the first place (this is similar to what iOS actually calls it';s main multitasking, laughable I know).

The key point to take from the above is, that task killers are completely not required, and actually interfere with how the android os works under the hood.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

cloudnine said:


> You shouldn't need a task killer with an android phone... only useful if you have a bad app which won't stop or keeps sapping your battery.
> 
> When you leave an application, that application is allowed to keep its process running in the background (true multitasking) allowing it to carry on doing whatever work it needs to do. For example continue to download the rest of a webpage or playing music. However, just because an application leaves processes "running" in the background, does not mean they are actually doing anything at all. They are being kept in memory just in case you are going to use them again soon. Many people cite this as a battery drain, nothing could be further from the truth however. Storing a footprint of an application in memory uses exactly the same amount of battery as it would if that section of memory is free. If you continue to open applications, then more of your memory will be used.
> 
> ...


Well put :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks CloudNine:thumb:

On another note I can get two days battery life from my phone just by turning off mobile internet and wifi when not in use (obviously switch off bluetooth and GPS too).

Alternativly if you like the mobile internet to collect your emails just swithc to 2G from 3g and it uses a lot less power. Switch back to 3G for when you fancy a surf:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Thanks CloudNine:thumb:
> 
> On another note I can get two days battery life from my phone just by turning off mobile internet and wifi when not in use (obviously switch off bluetooth and GPS too).
> 
> Alternativly if you like the mobile internet to collect your emails just swithc to 2G from 3g and it uses a lot less power. Switch back to 3G for when you fancy a surf:thumb:


How do you switch between 2g and 3g?

I have found I can get just under 2 days with 3g on and not checking my emails too much. It very rarely gets to orange even after heavy use with wifi and watching videos.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I have given up checking now


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

jamest said:


> How do you switch between 2g and 3g?
> 
> I have found I can get just under 2 days with 3g on and not checking my emails too much. It very rarely gets to orange even after heavy use with wifi and watching videos.


There might be a widget for it, but it's menu->settings->wireless & networks->mobile networks->network mode->select GSM only.


----------

